# Snowcatters: Please consider donating in support of ForumsForums



## Doc

Please Consider Donating
Hey guys and gals, it's that time again. Here I am with hat in hand.

This is the one time each year I ask for help with forum costs.

If you enjoy the forums and can afford to donate to help with forum expenses I would sure appreciate your show of support.

And I have a couple new items to show a token of my appreciation to those who donate.

Please consider parting with a little cash in support of the forums.

*Site Supporters groups are as follows:*

GOLD Site Supporter $100 a year. (8.34 per month or .28 cents a day.)

Super Site Supporter $50 a year. (4.17 per month or .14 cents a day.)

Site Supporter: $20 a year ( 1.67 per month or .05 cents a day)

As before, Paypal is still one way to donate.   This year I've added 'Stripe' which works much like paypal but charges less for transaction fees.
And as always, feel free to use US mail to send a check.    PM me anytime for the address.

To make a donation via paypal go to: DotHQ https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=D6N5HGVAPKLSJ

To make a donation via Stripe go to: https://donate.stripe.com/bIY9DQ1YD8ZP4jm288
_Please be sure to include your member name and your mailing address in the additional info section to get proper credit for your donation_.


Like last year, if you become a site supporter here, and you frequent one of my other forums, you will get site supporter status there also.

THANKS in advance for your support.    

Gifts for donations:
$20 to $49: Monthly Planer and Pen
$50 to $99: Monthly Planer, Pen plus choice of key chain pen knife or corkscrew bottle opener
$100 and up: Monthly Planer, Pen, Key Chain Pen knife and Corkscrew bottle opener

Please be sure to Include your address and member name in comments of your donation or PM me your address.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Please Consider Donating
> Hey guys and gals, it's that time again. Here I am with hat in hand.
> 
> This is the one time each year I ask for help with forum costs.
> 
> If you enjoy the forums and can afford to donate to help with forum expenses I would sure appreciate your show of support.
> 
> And I have a couple new items to show a token of my appreciation to those who donate.
> 
> Please consider parting with a little cash in support of the forums.
> 
> *Site Supporters groups are as follows:*
> 
> GOLD Site Supporter $100 a year. (8.34 per month or .28 cents a day.)
> 
> Super Site Supporter $50 a year. (4.17 per month or .14 cents a day.)
> 
> Site Supporter: $20 a year ( 1.67 per month or .05 cents a day)
> 
> As before, Paypal is still one way to donate.   This year I've added 'Stripe' which works much like paypal but charges less for transaction fees.
> And as always, feel free to use US mail to send a check.   To make sending a check easier I will include my address in 2 jpg images below.
> View attachment 156544View attachment 156545
> I will remove this address in a few weeks so right click on it to save it if you will be using it later; or PM me anytime for the address.
> 
> To make a donation via paypal go to: DotHQ https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=D6N5HGVAPKLSJ
> 
> To make a donation via Stripe go to: https://donate.stripe.com/bIY9DQ1YD8ZP4jm288
> _Please be sure to include your member name and your mailing address in the additional info section to get proper credit for your donation_.
> 
> 
> Like last year, if you become a site supporter here, and you frequent one of my other forums, you will get site supporter status there also.
> 
> THANKS in advance for your support.
> 
> Gifts for donations:
> $20 to $49: Monthly Planer and Pen
> $50 gets Monthly Planer, Pen plus choice of key chain pen knife or corkscrew bottle opener
> $100 gets Monthly Planer, Pen, Key Chain Pen knife and Corkscrew bottle opener
> 
> Please be sure to Include your address and member name in comments of your donation or PM me your address.
> 
> View attachment 156546


I'm not a snow-catter but,

I have asked management to send a donation.


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> I'm not a snow-catter but,
> 
> I have asked management to send a donation.


Thanks Franc!!!!   FYI .... a similar post is in the other part of the forums.  The snow catters are my biggest supporters so I give them a little special attention and put a thread in their section of the forums.


----------



## Cidertom

I'm in for the year.


----------



## Bobcatbob

Ditto…keep up the great work Doc


----------



## Doc

Thanks to both of you for your continued support.   You guys are Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## NDPilot

Thanks Doc,
Check is in the mail.


----------



## Doc

NDPilot said:


> Thanks Doc,
> Check is in the mail.


THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Perski

Good work Doc!
Just donated on PayPal.


----------



## Doc

Perski said:


> Good work Doc!
> Just donated on PayPal.


Thank you Perski for your continued support!!!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

orange is gold


----------



## Doc

Track Addict said:


> orange is gold


Awesome.   Thank you for your continued support!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock'n BK

If it was not for this site  Doc, I may have never DRANK THE ORANGE COOLAIDE!!!!!!!
great work Doc! well worth the donation!


----------



## Doc

Rock'n BK said:


> If it was not for this site  Doc, I may have never DRANK THE ORANGE COOLAIDE!!!!!!!
> great work Doc! well worth the donation!


Awesome!!!!!   Thanks, and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DAVENET

Done!


----------



## sledhead Ed

done


----------



## mtmudrunner

Done


----------



## Doc

Thanks Thanks Thanks  Davenet, Sledhead Ed and MtMudRunner.   Awesome.   

to all:   If you did not include your address on the paypal donation please Message me with it.  Just hover over my member name and select 'start conversation'.   

Those who mailed it but did not include your member name also please  message me with it.  Just hover over my member name and select 'start conversation'.   

A big THANKS to all who have taken the time to support the forums.   Y'all are awesome.


----------



## GMoose

Sorry about the delay in donating Doc, haven't been on the Forum lately.  Done and THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Doc

GMoose said:


> Sorry about the delay in donating Doc, haven't been on the Forum lately.  Done and THANK YOU!!!


Ahh No problem at all.  THANK YOU for your continued support.   
It is appreciated more than ever this year as not as many are jumping on the bandwagon.  
I have hopes others will follow your lead.    Thanks again!!!!!


----------

